
Monochromatic Fundus Photography - brudgers
https://www.opsweb.org/page/monochromatic
======
twic
This makes me wish we had cheap and effective hyperspectral cameras. Imagine
what structure you could pull out if you had every wavelength sampled
separately, rather than convolved into the spectra of the human eye's
photoreceptors!

EDIT: Apparently i am not the first person to think of this:
[https://www.centervue.com/products/eidon/](https://www.centervue.com/products/eidon/)

------
pontifier
It's mentioned only briefly in the article, but OCT (Optical Coherence
Tomography) is a fascinating technique. It's truly amazing how that works.
There's a rabbit hole of cutting edge, sci-fi-like, medical imaging
technologies down that way such as photoacoustic imaging.

------
davidw
Cool beans! I'm proud to say I had a small role in the production of these
fundus cameras:
[https://www.centervue.com/products/eidon/](https://www.centervue.com/products/eidon/)

------
DoctorOetker
not discussed is autofluorescence fundus imaging, which I have been meaning to
try with a color cube beam splitter

(eliminating reflections while capturing as large a fraction of the original
light as possible is hard geometrically because light rays are reversible,
unless irreversible processes like fluorescence is involved)

------
Kaibeezy
Came for the mushrooms and a typo. Was disappointed, momentarily.

